# NW Rolling Road Meet @ AWESOME GTI 13th June 09



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

Thought it was about time I stepped up and organised something to take the pressure of our good friend Les!
Venue now changed to Awesome by popular demand at a cost of only £35 each.
This is discounted from £60 but we need a minimum of 10!!!! Surely we can do this guys.
Out of the two provisional dates before Awesome can only do the 13th June so that date is booked. (9.00am - 10am start)

Anyway lets start the list below - Max 20 cars now and approx 20mins slots!
1. Richard (CLK and my brother in law) - confirmed 13th June 9.00am
2. tony_rigby_uk - confirmed for 13th June 9.20am
3. Mark_Hogan - confirmed for 13th June 9.40am
4. p7 TTj - confirmed for 13th June 10.00am
5. Sickboy - confirmed for 13th June 10.20am
6. Sundies - confirmed for 13th June 10.40am 
7. bigsyd - confirmed for 13th June 11.00am
8. pendle7 - confirmed for 13th June 11.20am 
9. Trev TT - confirmed for 13th June 11.40am 
10. IWEM - confirmed for 13th June 12.00pm
11.John-H - confirmed for 13th June 12.20pm
12.Hark - confirmed for 13th June 12.40pm
13. starski4578 - confirmed 13th June 13.00pm 
14. Mark Davies - confirmed 13th June 13.20pm
15. Shell - confirmed 13th June 13.40pm
16. Seeasurfer - confirmed 13th June 14.00pm
17. st3vieuk - confirmed 13th June 14.20pm
18. dbv8nos - confirmed 13th June 14.40pm
19. Nem - confirmed 13th June 15.00pm


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

2wd or 4wd mate?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Discounted Price is £35 now its with Awesome


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

count me in. Lets see what a 9 yr old car with 115k on the clock pulls on the rollers.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Matt,

Your in, just let us know what day you have a preference for??

Cheers
Jon

P.S Im keen to know what mine will do, 8 year old with 85k on the clock.......but with its new downpipe im hoping for big things!!! :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Look forward to find out how you got on. The one we did early in the year was good fun and a nice social thing but a waste of time if you were after figures.

I think I'd only run mine 2wd now as the haldex utterly destroys results, having said I was advised not to pull the haldex fuse.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Depending on the date I'd like to give this a go. With the car fast approaching 100k it would be interesting to see what it's putting out and whether an engine strip-down and rebuild might be useful.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark,

Ive added you to the list on the first post but could you let us know which of the dates you can make.

Depending on numbers we will go with the date that has the most interest.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Depends on the time. If it's in the afternoon I could do either date and of the two the 6th would be best for me. If it's in the morning it would have to be the 13th.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Timings for the day will be 9.00am to 4pm depending on numbers.

Between those times they can do up to 15 cars.

If we only got say 6-8 of us, im guessing it would be a half day.

Till I get final numbers i really cant confirm if its morning or afternoon, although I guess I would have to allocate timings to everyone if we got a full house.

Something I think for discussion at the Rivington meet Les is organising on tuesday 19th May.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd be interested especially after the re-map tomorrow (sorry i've only just spotted this Via the NW meet)

count me in... the 6th is better for me as it pretty much after payday...

cheers matey


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

Got you down on the list now for the 6th June.

Good luck with the remap tomorrow mate.....you will love it !!!

Cheers
Jon


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Mate, count me in for the 6th sounds like a blast


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark,

Added you to the list, great you can make it.........that puts us up to our min 5 needed but im sure more will be along soon!!

Will update the thread after the NW meet on the 19th when we can finalise best date. Looking like the 6th June so far!

Cheers
Jon


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Jon,

Dont want to step on your toes here, but while I was at Awseome GTI today I enquired how much they charged for the rolling road days, If we can get 10 together it works out at £35 each plus they have done loads of TT's befor and know how and what to do. Just a thought!!

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark,

No problems at all mate.

If Awesome can do us that sort of deal ive no problems switching venue, fingers crossed we can get 10, if we do I will start to make some enquiries there.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

No worries, there a great bunch there really helpfull. whent out of there way for me today, cant say enough to promote them.. Hope we get 10 together


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Me to mate, I havent been to Awesome yet and everyone raves on about them.

Good chance to pick up some more goodies for the TT at the same time :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> No worries, there a great bunch there really helpfull. whent out of there way for me today, cant say enough to promote them.. Hope we get 10 together


how did u go on today m8 :?:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Syd,

You not up for this one??

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> how did u go on today m8 :?:


It went fine for me. Syd  (i'm sure you've read in other post.

Awsome also went on to say that you'd lose alot of bhp running on Quottro and that they run all theres on 2wd mode (can do 4wd if you want but don't complain if you 225 is only hitting 170bhp) also with them being audi specialists and a great place to go (facilities wise) it's fantastic.

people we spoke to were John (sales manager) and Andy (sales) they'll sort you out.. Just let them know it was the TT's in for the map yesterday that sorted out passing it onto you.. (John is actually a mate of my sis's (Pam Rigby)) and if they can fit us in short notice (6th) they will !!!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

Thanks for doing that mate, can you and Mark get messaging as many Forum members that you know then, so we can get up to the 10.

I might have two mercs (brother in law and business partner) who would make up the numbers if Awesome wouldnt mind changing the set up and maybe doing them first or last.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Going to Awesome is ideal for me as it's pretty much on my way home for work, in which case the 6th is definitely the best date for me.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would come, but I dont think you can switch off the quattro on the tractor


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul,

If Awesome can sort that, would you be interested.

I dont mind asking when I ring to check dates / availability, but only going to ring when we have 10 confirmed people.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

If we're on for 6th June I've got a colleague who's interested in coming along too (he's on here as Sislack) so you can add him to the list.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Paul,
> 
> If Awesome can sort that, would you be interested.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

got a few things going on at the moment ( Moving house etc) (6th is not going to be any good for me as I may be moving house that day!) so I will come if you are absolutely desperate for the 10th man


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

No probs mate, will keep you in the loop because the date might also switch if I can get the same availability at Awesome that I could at the place here in Chorley.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

if its @ awesome ..count me in m8


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Great mate, can you do both the 6th or 13th June.

Ive put your name on the first page as well now!! - so your committed to helping us get to 10!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Jon,

I will set to telling everyone and anyone to get the numbers up :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Great mate, can you do both the 6th or 13th June.


 any m8


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

great you can make it Mark.

We are getting there, thats 7 out of the minimum 10 needed to do this at Awesome.

I will ring and check dates before the weekend as im sure we will get 10, then we can finalise on Les's Rivington meet on the 19th May.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I would come, but I dont think you can switch off the quattro on the tractor


They can just run your in Quottro mode then


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

where's les... surly he'd come.. (he lives at awsome anyway :lol: )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I would just check that wherever we go we are getting a 4wd run on the RR.
Don't really want to be messing around pulling fuses etc.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

expect to be about 50-70 bhp down then... on the rollers. the haldex saps the power... Awsome are fantastic and wouldn't do anything that will jepordise your car.. i trust them and whatever they recomend for best results... if they do it to their own awsoome TT then it's fine for my TT


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> if they do it to their own awsoome TT then it's fine for my TT


just what i was thinking tony


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Just to keep you all in the picture, please read the first post again.

I have spoke to Awesome and venue now changed to Awesome, but the only date I could get was the 13th June not the 6th June.

Can people please come back to me if they can make that date starting between 9.00am and 10.00am.

We need 10 but have 7 on the list from before if we can still all make the 13th June.

Slight reduction also in cost from £40 to £35 and Awesome confirmed to me before the cars will be tested in front wheel drive. For anyone worrying about this, they confirm its a simple process of unplugging the haldex fuse which they will do for us.

So carry on guys spreading the word and get us up to 10!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will prob come along however I have already had my car on Awesomes RR and have the print out etc to prove it so there is probably no reason for me to do it again. :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I'll still make it for 13th June but I'm not sure about my colleague and his car.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

up 2 now m8 13th ok 4me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> > if they do it to their own awsoome TT then it's fine for my TT
> 
> 
> just what i was thinking tony


Well pardon me if I don't share your enthusiasm. There is a reason why I drive a lot further to get all my work done at Midland VW. I don't choose to shout about it on a public forum, but thats my choice.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'll be there.. only think that'd keep me away would be one of the pussy cat dolls in my bed :lol: :lol:

oh and from when i was speaking to them they can do 4WD for those who want it... but your figures will be alot lower than everyone elses... thats all there saying... any RR will tell you this....


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I Would love to come. But can only commit to 2 or 3 hours off family time so would need to know approx time slot.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Trev,

Thats great mate that you can make it.

It takes approximately 30 mins per car, so a bit nearer the time I can give you a window of say an hour when you will be done and dusted.

Will add your name to the list.

Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't mind being fitted in when i can so if someone is in a rush they can jump infront of me ect.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheers Tony.

Ive got Awesome also fitting me the cruise control when we are down that morning.

For anyone interested im sure they could fit a few of us in.

Its £100 plus VAT for proper Audi retro fit parts. (who knows if I get a couple more we might be able to negotiate more on the price!!!) :roll:

Both Les and Bigsyd have had it done that I know of and love it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

had it done on monday along with the APR fully loaded remap mate.. also know mark already had CC and had the remap so thats a few of us that are one step ahead.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, the cruise is a superb mod - for that money absolutely brilliant. I get more value for money out of that than anything else I've ever had done.

If they can do a few on the day it might just convince my colleague to show up with his car after all.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope to not be in to much of a rush 
I want to savour my Awesome time a little. maybe i could drop wifey off in the trafford center. though that could be expesnive :roll:

PS had my cruise done a few weeks back. its plain sailing from now on [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

I would have come to this but I'm off the download festival on this date


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I've posted this out to a few more peeps... one of the guys was actually "wabbit" who i met at awsome while having my re-map.. his silver QS is gorgeous and him and syd can be like the QS twins :lol: :lol: See if he posts..


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheers Tony, ive been busy sending pm's as well.

Jammyd doesnt think he can make it but ive just messaged him back asking for other NW forum members names in his position of mod, he might have them.

Ive just updated the first post with definate's but waiting to hear back from Matt B and pendle 7. Pendle 7 was going on hols this coming week so might have already gone.

We still have a month almost to go so hopeful we can still get to the 10 needed.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's the list of names that we got for that southport event me and matt sorted.. I know a few were from a fair distance and just wanted to come along but... may be worth giving them all a shout..

Mattb
Redscouce
VSPURS 
stundies 
Dave C 
IWEM 
RumblyTripod 
John-H & A3dfu
Graham Barlow 
Sickboy 
3phase 
Derek
les
LOW FLYIN TT 
JAQS 
tony_rigby_uk
jammyd 
mark_hogan
bigsyd
p7 TTj


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Afraid I cant make this one, would like to have known what my car is capable of. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still managing to get to Bruntingthorpe, so will see you all there no doubt.
:wink:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Right I'm in, 13th June is it? (Duh it's in the title) [smiley=knife.gif]

I've been going to Awesome for a few years now for all servicing etc, had my APR remap done there can't recommend them enough! (Although promised free rolling road) now I gotta pay for it! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
While we're at it can we talk them into doing a gb on Haldex performance controllers? :wink: 
I know a place down the road does a sound bacon sarny too, for those who haven't been before it's kinda in the middle of nowhere.

Hopefully get the Blueflame fitted before then might help add a couple of bhp to the old dog ha ha!


----------



## paulh202 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello Jon, I'd be a definite for the cruise control as well but I'll give the RR a miss until I decide to get a remap if thats OK, enjoyed the run at Rivington, even though I got lost twice and nearly lost my car on that waterfilled pothole :lol:

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul,

I will make the call and book your car in for the cruise control and let you know what time.

Mine is booked for 9.00am so probably be between 9.30 and 10.00am as it takes up to an hour. I will drop you a pm back to confirm mate.

*ALL - That's seven now confirmed and im sure pendle7 is a definate just he is away on holiday this week. So probably only 2 more needed, i know Matt B is deciding still.*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Have we any lightly modded (i.e no map tt's) i'm just curious to see what a stock map puts out (I know the say 225 but weather they achieve it is something different) i'm just dreading them coming back and saying it's not pushing as much as it sould because of a maf or something...

Good thing about Rolling roads they can spot problems very very early (when else have to got a car at such speeds being checked for issues...

can't wait


----------



## paulh202 (Aug 12, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Paul,
> 
> I will make the call and book your car in for the cruise control and let you know what time.
> 
> ...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I havent read this entire post, but you all are aware of the problems with Running a TT on a rolling road? Your results will not be accurate unless you run in 2wd which is NOT advised.

Not sure you will be interested, but here is a HUGE amount of info from the last rolling road day we organised!

The Event:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=126767&hilit=rolling+road

The Aftermath:
viewtopic.php?p=1338490#p1338490


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> I havent read this entire post, but you all are aware of the problems with Running a TT on a rolling road? Your results will not be accurate unless you run in 2wd which is NOT advised.
> 
> Not sure you will be interested, but here is a HUGE amount of info from the last rolling road day we organised!
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, Cheers for the head up, I know a few of us are aware of this and have read some of the posts already, relating to this matter. If there are any that require more info the technicians at awesome will be able to explain further and hopefully aleviate any worries or issues that may arrise.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

option is there to run in 4x4 mode... Although I want as good as i can get hense 2wd... may do a 4x4 run as well just to compare...

can't wait !!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

come on any others coming down for this... even if ya not going on the rollers it'd be good to see ya's all (belive les is coming but not rolling)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I was gonna stick my name down, but im working.

I will see what the staff plan is like when i go back to work Tuesday, and i may come along to watch


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

c'mon paul... you know ya wanna... not seen ya for a while matey... can annoy everyone who's not going to italy by hyping on about it all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> c'mon paul... you know ya wanna... not seen ya for a while matey... can annoy everyone who's not going to italy by hyping on about it all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Will see what i can do, as mentioned ill check it out at work on Tuesday and if its possible to book it off, i will and ill come along


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> come on any others coming down for this... even if ya not going on the rollers it'd be good to see ya's all (belive les is coming but not rolling)


Yeah ill be there but had my rolling road done at Awesome a while back don't see much point in doing it again.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> c'mon paul... you know ya wanna... not seen ya for a while matey... can annoy everyone who's not going to italy by hyping on about it all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like a plan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ANy Other takers?

Gosh this has gone quiet... We still on i assume ? I'm really looking forward to this surprised there isn't more interest !! :twisted:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ANy Other takers?
> 
> Gosh this has gone quiet... We still on i assume ? I'm really looking forward to this surprised there isn't more interest !! :twisted:


Same weekend as Le Mans.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes Tony this is DEFINATELY STILL ON, up to 8 definate's now, but yes surprised we havent got over 10 already! :?

Audimad- sorry you cant make this one, enjoy Le Mans but look out for outher NW meets, we do alot these days.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

What about Low Flyin TT not seen or heard off him and he lives in manc!!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Not had time yet to PM the names on that list you posted.

I think he was on that list isnt he?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah he was on the list... along with a few others that i've not seen since southport... gosh it was an age ago now !!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Up to nine of us now (see page 1) Ian has confirmed he can join us!

Bring it on!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

where's low flyin TT, and that chap with the blue QS he's interested... but may just come to watch... which should just make it all more fun... us northwesters are getting quite a regular talkative bunch these days


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> us northwesters are getting quite a regular talkative bunch these days


I can see it all now "The North West Section of The TTOC" :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> I can see it all now "The North West Section of The TTOC" :wink:


We are special :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I can see it all now "The North West Section of The TTOC" :wink:
> ...


Followed by window stickers, badges, tee shirts, caps etc etc etc all proclaiming the North West Section of the TTOC. But Shhhh or those sowthern softies will jump on the idea and get theirs first. :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I want TT-F stickers with our names


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Oww yeah... can i have a baseball cap?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

How about we get a load of "Awesome" baseball cap's thrown into the price when we go down! 

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 261fc59775

As they only retail at £2.50 im sure if someone know's Sarah a little better than me, we might be able to negotiate this freebie!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> How about we get a load of "Awesome" baseball cap's thrown into the price when we go down!
> 
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 261fc59775
> 
> As they only retail at £2.50 im sure if someone know's Sarah a little better than me, we might be able to negotiate this freebie!!! :lol: :lol:


I will see what I can do :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jon,

Thanks for the heads up on this one - I'm happy to say I can make this  . I should have the RS fixed, the path clear and be able to get the TT out of the garage by then :lol: :roll: . I've not had the TT on a rolling road before - will be very interesting.

Looking forward to it and meeting everyone again


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on this one - I'm happy to say I can make this  . I should have the RS fixed, the path clear and be able to get the TT out of the garage by then :lol: :roll: .
> 
> Looking forward to it


Just let us know when you want that push john :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

:roll: do you know , you guys
because of the sheer cheek of a certain guy who will be nameLESs I have managed to get all who goes on to the rolling road on the day , a hat or a t shirt
[smiley=bigcry.gif] bang goes food for the kids the week after :lol: 
Sarah


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'll eat my hat! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> :roll: do you know , you guys
> because of the sheer cheek of a certain guy who will be nameLESs I have managed to get all who goes on to the rolling road on the day , a hat or a t shirt
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] bang goes food for the kids the week after :lol:
> Sarah


I didnt say noffin :-| ..Miss ..miss ..twas that Jon boy :evil: (P7 ttj) he put me up to it wasn't my fault at all blame him


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice Result Les...........and many thanks Sarah for your generous offer for us all.

Up to 10 confirmed now with still 2 weeks to go, so hopefully might get a few more.

Also ive had a handfull of people who will be coming along just to have some banTTer with us all!

Should be a good turn out that morning, I can wait to have my cruise control fitted, if anyone else is interested let me know and I will try and arrange.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Nice Result Les...........and many thanks Sarah for your generous offer for us all.
> 
> Up to 10 confirmed now with still 2 weeks to go, so hopefully might get a few more.
> 
> ...


Aww was nuffin Jon, I just told Sarah that if she didnt provide us with the goodies I would tell all to the Sunday Sport.  All about her kinky wild parties and other unmentionable things I can't tell you about or I woulkd have to kill you.  I might just tell you a few of her goings on on the day though just not now as I dont want to put people off. :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate

Could you pencil me in as a possible for this.

Will let you know for definite.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

How is it you no all about the wild parties les?  does sue no you no ? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Sara BTW did you get my PM  thanks Trev


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Trev TT said:


> How is it you no all about the wild parties les?  does sue no you no ? [smiley=argue.gif]


I dont know all about wild parties only Sarahs, she dont exactly keep em quiet you know :roll: Its just amazing a little threat and hey presto base ball caps and tee shirts galore are thrown in FOC. :wink: Sues far to innocent to know about such things [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL At you all,

Was having a laugh with john and sarah over this today... I hadn't Seen this post before i was there today.... Ordering more goodies  Think i'll just give my wages straight to awsome in future :lol: :lol: :lol: Unfortuntly due to delivery the item i wanted before the rolling road day isn't going to be on  but nevermind.. I'm sure she'll do fine without it 

Well I've got abit of a list of items ordered now... Even i can't keep track HA HA HA HA..


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys
No worries be good to see you all
Pm sent , just
Would you guys like the burger van too?
Les dont you go giving my secrets away LOL
Sarah


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Bugger van seems like a pla, but see what everyone else says first, Christ there was a huge turn out of golfs today running on the rollers.....

Although myself and syd didn't like the hairdresser comments made about our cars :roll: (must be a golf thing)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Les dont you go giving my secrets away LOL
> Sarah


Will cost ya a tee shirt Sarah size L please or I spill the beans  ( god knows what you see in a bath full of cold beans anyway :? ) BTW lay off the rubber gear it makes ya so sweaty in this weather and the baby oil rots it :-|


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent I'm looking forward to it... Have to sort order and times out next week.. Like i said i'm easy and don't mind when.. I'll be there from first thing with ya's all...

Also on another note does anyone fancy abit of a get together next week? was thinking since the nice weather is here we can have a little chat and a sit outside near the cars... Was thinking nothing formal just a who shows up sort of thing....

Let me know thoughts and availability if ya fancy it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hey guys
> No worries be good to see you all
> Pm sent , just
> Would you guys like the burger van too?
> ...


Do they do veggie options? I could always bring a sandwich :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys
> ...


Eat grass or my shorts


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually, rather than your shorts (urghhhh...







), I'll be eating the hat that Sarah is going to give me - that means her kids will starve the following week. I wonder if it's nutritious? Still if Sarah feeds her kids on hats it good enough for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Actually, rather than your shorts (urghhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair eniugh John.......... I take my HAT off to you [smiley=chef.gif] do you want waffers wiv it. :?:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

good to see you today tony , well i was @ awesome today having the rear brakes upgraded,and as a cool coincidence it was the golf R32 rolling road day at the same time 8) 8) 8) 
now i have seen plenty RR on utube but i have never seen it live  ...unless you have been to one where a 450BHP monster is @ full fooooooking tilt on the rollers it is a sight and sound to whiteness      
this scooby was an extra but was a beautifull car and a noise to die for 8) 8) 8) and a read out of 450BHP @ wheels  
watch in HQ with the sound up 8)


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Syd,

That vid should have whetted a few appetites and we might even get a few more now!

Anyway guys we now have the following confirmed so giving us our 10 minimum!

1. p7 TTj - confirmed for 13th June 
2. Sickboy - confirmed for 13th June 
3. Mark Davies - confirmed for 13th June 
4. tony_rigby_uk - confirmed for 13th June
5. Mark_Hogan - confirmed for 13th June 
6. bigsyd - confirmed for 13th June 
7. pendle7 - confirmed for 13th June 
8. Trev TT - confirmed for 13th June
9. IWEM - confirmed for 13th June
10.John-H - confirmed for 13th June

Also my brother in law is coming along in his CLK, many of you will have met Richard as he has been on a couple of meets with us all before as my co driver.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

MY CAR IS DOING MY HEAD IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> MY CAR IS DOING MY HEAD IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wassssss up m8


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> MY CAR IS DOING MY HEAD IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats what its supposed to do along with your wallet


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=142755

Read post... You know how we checked yours with john.... the problem just seems to be getting worse... it feels lose as though something has vast amounts of play... I'm getting to the point i'm wondering if my gearbox is nackered on that side... although would imagine this gearbox wouldn't have seperate driving for the driveshaft teeth for each side?

I'm thinking wheel bearing also...... mainly because of the whirring that i had before this clicking developed...

I'm just panicing now that they'll get in it to take it on the rollers and say wow... summat up with this.... and i can't get to run  Although perhaps standing next to the nearside wheel while it's running will be the only way to tell exactly what it is... 

GOD i's Driving me CRAZY !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

(most people probably wouldn't notice... but i'm kicking myself as had exactly the same prob on my last car but not sire what it was.... :x I had bearings and CV's done on that....also wishbone bushes... but not sure which was related to this problem... ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG i'm kicking myself...

my gut instinct says it's bearing as i vaguly remember asking my mechanic to check the bearing on the last car... he said no play (like this) then it developed into what i'm having now) think the bearing had started to slip out hense no play as it wasn't gone... but not sure as clicking is usually CV... gosh i need a better memory... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I definitely can not make this now 

I will have too much to do @ home that day [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

No probs mate, if things change you know where we are!

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> No probs mate, if things change you know where we are!
> 
> Cheers
> Jon


Jon matey,

are we going to be putting an order list together?

I noticed on the info at awsomes rolling road day it says all cars should be given a slot..

I just saw your name as number 1) on the list above which is fine... but won't ya be having cruise control fitted therefore cannot be number 1??? Oh and by no means do i want to go first.... NO NO NO NO NO i wanna see a few people run before me... therefore i can be pleased or dissapointed.... don't wanna go first as won't know how to feel when i see the figures... :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm thinking about it lol


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i will go 1st  .. could not stand the stress of hanging around and waiting [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
Yes am sure if I pre warn Di she can do some veggie option for you , or egg and mushroom?  that is it , I am hungry now
Be good to see you all , was a cracking day for the R32OC rolling road day
Superb bunch and was also good to meet you TTers again
I have text our burger lady , to see if it is still OK
Sarah

Les.... beans.....where did you get that from? you have a very good imagination [smiley=book2.gif] or do you have the books still that I gave you
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Guys
> Yes am sure if I pre warn Di she can do some veggie option for you , or egg and mushroom?  that is it , I am hungry now
> Be good to see you all , was a cracking day for the R32OC rolling road day
> Superb bunch and was also good to meet you TTers again
> ...


Sarah the vice squad took the books away during the last raid.  Shame as I thought you performed well in them. Not sure about you wearing black latex and sitting in that bath of cold beans wearing a gas mask and the VW sticker on ya ass though.  Still each to their own I guess :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I will be there guys, you can add me to the list.

I'll refund your paypal payment Les and bring it with me save you the postage?

You alright just to pay cash or shall I just refund the cost of the postage and take the cost of the LL?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> I will be there guys, you can add me to the list.
> 
> I'll refund your paypal payment Les and bring it with me save you the postage?
> 
> You alright just to pay cash or shall I just refund the cost of the postage and take the cost of the LL?


Whatever is best you for Hark, not a problem whichever way. Just let me know. See you there then


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Really looking forward to this now, can't wait to see the look on tony's face when mine out performs his :lol: :lol: :lol: Only joking tony!! Should be a good day plus it gives me a chance to spend some cash and get some goddies :roll: Tony dont tell my wife :lol: :lol:

See you all on the 13th!!!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Have we any lightly modded (i.e no map tt's) i'm just curious to see what a stock map puts out (I know the say 225 but weather they achieve it is something different) i'm just dreading them coming back and saying it's not pushing as much as it sould because of a maf or something...
> 
> Good thing about Rolling roads they can spot problems very very early (when else have to got a car at such speeds being checked for issues...
> 
> can't wait


Hi Tony, mine is a 180 totally standard - what is involved ?

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Really looking forward to this now, can't wait to see the look on tony's face when mine out performs his :lol: :lol: :lol: Only joking tony!! Should be a good day plus it gives me a chance to spend some cash and get some goddies :roll: Tony dont tell my wife :lol: :lol:
> 
> See you all on the 13th!!!!


Mark.... KEEP Dreaming matey... and you do realise the worst thing that can happen for you is to get a higher BHP than me... all that will happen then is i'll throw silly money down the Stage 2 route even quicker and you won't be able to as the wife will put your leash on and take ya for a walk... :twisted: WHA HA HA HA HAAAAAA (so just remember that)



seasurfer said:


> Hi Tony, mine is a 180 totally standard - what is involved ?
> 
> Seasurfer


Firstly they have a quick look at the car mechanically.. then they strap it down to a set of rollers... and floor it through the rev's and gears... this translated gives you a wheel BHP.. this is then calculated back to fly BHP giving you in your case it should be 180BHP... although age and other factors come into play... detection of poor maf, coil packs.. engine requiring flush or just engine ware can greatly reduce your figures... and at cars that (in my case 7 years old) was supposed to be 225... what is it actually pushing... (obviously mine has since been mapped)

Remember top gear where they had really old cars and a lupo had escaped from hammonds BHP... his car was 75BHP down on manufacture...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Really looking forward to this now, can't wait to see the look on tony's face when mine out performs his :lol: :lol: :lol: Only joking tony!! Should be a good day plus it gives me a chance to spend some cash and get some goddies :roll: Tony dont tell my wife :lol: :lol:
> 
> See you all on the 13th!!!!


 What's a goddie? :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

My god, Tony, thats sounds worse than going to the dentist 

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> My god, Tony, thats sounds worse than going to the dentist
> 
> Seasurfer


exactly and what happens if ya don't go to the dentist... one day ya chewing and you crack your tooth... same thing applies... Greater good and all that... look at syd's video of the scooby abit further up.... it's awsome to see them on the rollers. or look here:

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroad/movies/rr.ukmk4_190408/chapman.wmv


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

audimad said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Really looking forward to this now, can't wait to see the look on tony's face when mine out performs his :lol: :lol: :lol: Only joking tony!! Should be a good day plus it gives me a chance to spend some cash and get some goddies :roll: Tony dont tell my wife :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yes maek what is a goodie... although i'm taking this question with a pinch of salt incase is cheyl :lol: :lol: is it???


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Tony, is that as long as it lasts too? Could watch others but dont know if i could watch mine on there  
Apologies for swearing in advance but can a Z4 come too if we can make it? Are there any more places left? Thanks,

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > mark_hogan said:
> ...


Whats a maek? :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes maek what is a goodie... although i'm taking this question with a pinch of salt incase is cheyl :lol: :lol: is it???
> ...


It's mark by a long fingered skinny bloke who can't hit the keys properly :lol: :lol:



seasurfer said:


> Tony, is that as long as it lasts too? Could watch others but dont know if i could watch mine on there
> Apologies for swearing in advance but can a Z4 come too if we can make it? Are there any more places left? Thanks,
> 
> Seasurfer


Sure i don't think anyone will mind that... think jon's bro in law is coming in a merc clk for a run?
Lasts abit longer since i think they give them 3 runs.. and the best run is what they graph... BUT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME... Les here isn't running but using it as an excuse to meet up with us all...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


I dont need an excuse, I have an open invite from Sarah as long as I bring a few tins of beansand some tacum powder :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Beansand and tacum  meak - cheyl - goddies - new words to me, is this tt code :lol: you are getting harder to understand or decifer :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Beansand and tacum  meak - cheyl - goddies - new words to me, is this tt code :lol: you are getting harder to understand or decifer :lol:
> 
> Seasurfer


 My Mars bar was spiked officer


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Think I need to brush up on my 'northerness' before attending this... [smiley=gossip.gif] :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hark said:


> Think I need to brush up on my 'northerness' before attending this... [smiley=gossip.gif] :?


Just wear a flat cap like Les but don't emulate the whippet on a string :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Think I need to brush up on my 'northerness' before attending this... [smiley=gossip.gif] :?
> ...


 and just whats wrong with a whippet on a string :evil: and why aint ya answering ya mobile john [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

John-H said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Think I need to brush up on my 'northerness' before attending this... [smiley=gossip.gif] :?
> ...


Explain!!

Is any one taking a standard 180? you all seem to have everything but [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Seasurfer


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

A standard 180 would be great to see so as to see how close to audi bhp you get.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi jon

Can you add me to the list if there's still a place available

Cheers


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hark said:


> A standard 180 would be great to see so as to see how close to audi bhp you get.


You sure you wouldnt all be taking the mick :x i can get very possesive about my little car.

Seasurfer


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > A standard 180 would be great to see so as to see how close to audi bhp you get.
> ...


lol no mate

At the last RR meet I only made 232 bhp in 4wd. Wouldn't be too bad if I hadn't spent a couple of grand on mods.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

starski4578 said:


> Hi jon
> 
> Can you add me to the list if there's still a place available
> 
> Cheers


Well hello there... be good to see you on the rollers... does the yellow spring make much of a difference in the DV i'm running the same map but still on green be interesting to compare.. 



seasurfer said:


> You sure you wouldnt all be taking the mick :x i can get very possesive about my little car.
> 
> Seasurfer


Na nobody will be taking the mick... I think mines going to be the one that suffers the most from the ridicule.... i'm thinking i got a failing of some sort... beggining to belive it's transmission related now. although still thinking bearing or CV too.. don't know why i'm resorting to transmission i just am probably prepareing for the worst then i'll be happy when it's not :lol: :lol: ... getting a little dis-hartened with it all... [smiley=bigcry.gif] But i'm sure awsome will know instantly what the issue is...... and then i can walk away knowing it's gonna cost me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok i thought i'd do jon a favour and go through the post for a list



LIST said:


> *The List*
> 1. p7 TTj
> 2. Sickboy
> 3. Mark Davies
> ...


If i've missed anyone off please shout up... sure this being up will make it easier to add your name to and for jon to update the front page when he re-appears :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Who will be there right at the start at 9am?

Could somone do a table of who ran, car spec, mods and then the bhp/torque figures or will awesome do this?

Be good to compare people on one table.

I don't mind doing the table, but not sure if I can get there for 9am.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> Who will be there right at the start at 9am?
> 
> Could somone do a table of who ran, car spec, mods and then the bhp/torque figures or will awesome do this?
> 
> ...


I think you mean a spread sheet easy, enough to do if somebodys got a laptop they can bring along, I don't have one
:?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

les said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Who will be there right at the start at 9am?
> ...


A spreadsheet, yes mate. lol That would be a simple way of saying it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

my laptop will be on station, and i'll pester awsome for the internet code so i can log on and post it up while were there... also if anyone has a vid camera... could upload vids of the morning to see if we get some show ups for the afternoon... I have every intention of being there at 9:00am even though i'm not running first and staying for the full day  i'm sure a few others will be of the same opinion.... maybe start to think about a pub meal after the event if anyone fancies it? we'll find somewhere close to awsome????????

Just make sure you got change for the butty van... hmmm yum yum :lol: ... plus i really hope my coil overs have arrived so i can admire them before i throw them in the garage until i get them fitted. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll be scanning my graph in as soon as i get home. LOL... suggest we get a compendum of everyone's on one post....


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony they vidoe ur run and also up laod it on to their web site too 

my TT in october time

Graph
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroa ... ayford.jpg

Video
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroa ... ayford.wmv

also Lee's track clio is on and daily runner bora is on :mrgreen: 
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroa ... 81008.html


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I can bring a vid camera!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

shell said:


> Tony they vidoe ur run and also up laod it on to their web site too
> 
> my TT in october time


Is yours standard or mapped?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

has that been mapped? ya best run was in the 240's


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah but they won't be uploading straight away... :lol: plus 18secs isn't long enough !! lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Tony they vidoe ur run and also up laod it on to their web site too
> ...


ditto !!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

haha okies Tony 

ur impatient - as bad as meeeeeeeeee

yeh the TT is remapped had a 6 hour trial remap on there which i then bought after half an hour ooppsss :mrgreen:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


Both! LOL! Shell started off with a non mapped car which are the 3 lower readings - then got it remapped & ran up again - the 3 higher readings!!!

Another piece of useless information.........that rolling road day was were we first met....how romantic!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so is the roadster a 225 or 180 or 150.... 240odd is a very impressive output if it a 180 but alot less than what other users are posting that the APR gives them (262BHP :roll: ) if it's a 225..... although i do take that with a pinch of salt unless i've seen a graph... i'm expecting about 250BHP from my remap 225 until i see the graph to prove otherwise :lol: :lol: :lol:

Owww and they call it...... puppy luuuuvvvv :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

it really is puppy love 

anyways mine is a 225 but i do expect more now if she went on thats why i was umming and rr'ing about this rolling day


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Its a 225bhp (look at the 3 lower runs pre-remap) but we also think the clutch was probably on its way out then due to contamination which could of lost her a couple of ponies in the process.

I have to say though - I wasnt particularly impressed with the difference in the peak HP figures - but check out the fat wedge of mid range torque increase.

Love is in the air....la la la lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought the same at 1st glance, but look at the lines. At 3krpm the remapped bhp is about 40bhp higher so massive shove in the back, and to some extent across the midrange.

By 5500rpm it's really tailed off and so the final bhp isn't that high, I bet it drives alot differently to oem though.

I think this might be why some tuners don't like just giving out figures as in this case the car would feel hugely different pullng away and midrange without the 270bhp claims. :?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hark - exactly right mate. Its not about all out peak power - more about driveability & where the power band is & how long it stays in.

I havent had the opportunity to drive an unmapped TT so cant comment on what Shell's feels like compared to standard. It does go fairly well though - but personally I reckon to make it alot better on the road you need nearer the 300bhp mark. Now I've just got to convince Shell my plans make sense! LOL!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah.... FIrst glance is my expectations.... i knew the 262BHP claims are going to be so far out it's un-true... and yeah the mid torque is alot better and does tail off to max RPM on the re-map.... although if i'm honest.... i'm hoping for a little more than you for a reason i cannot disclose at this present time.... until all the APR stage #1 have run.... if mine comes out a little higher then i'll give it away :lol: :lol: :lol:

and mark you probably know so SHUT IT !!!!!!

it's weird as les said he'd got 265BHP from his apr... or are you running stage 2 les??

going to be an interesting day i think :lol: think this may give the claimers who haven't rr'd them abit of a scare when we all come back with lower BHP readings than them...... debaiting on cleaning my maf before i go... :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

To be honest - doesnt matter if you've got 242bhp or 262bhp its going to make sod all difference on the road anyway which is were it counts!!! Only difference it makes is in the pub talking about it in an I've got bigger bollocks than you arguement.....thankfully this wouldnt apply to Shell!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

shell said:


> I reckon to make it alot better on the road you need nearer the 300bhp mark. Now I've just got to convince Shell my plans make sense! LOL!


Totally agree, but it's an expensive number to achieve [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Shell pays.....I fit!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Noticed a few people on this post have BHP claims for maps on there signitures... :? I hope all this talk about what to expect isn't going to upset them... :roll: but i'm beggining to think i'm being optamistic hoping for 250BHP....


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Wish I had the room to fit [smiley=bigcry.gif] only got a hovel of a garage not even room to swing my wife round :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Noticed a few people on this post have BHP claims for maps on there signitures... :? I hope all this talk about what to expect isn't going to upset them... :roll: but i'm beggining to think i'm being optamistic hoping for 250BHP....


I'll bring a box of kleenex for the inevitable tears!!! :lol: :lol:



mark_hogan said:


> Wish I had the room to fit [smiley=bigcry.gif] only got a hovel of a garage not even room to swing my wife round :lol:


Pics of you attempting to swing said wife round please!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Leeeeeeeeeee now that looks so wrong :lol:

Tony i was expecting about 260bhp whne i had the remap and was a little disheartened with the 242bhp and then Lee tried to explain to me about the mid range etc.........

went right over my head to be honest haha


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

shell said:


> Tony i was expecting about 260bhp whne i had the remap and was a little disheartened with the 242bhp and then Lee tried to explain to me about the mid range etc.........
> 
> went right over my head to be honest haha


Shell.....that was my attempt at a chatup line.......worked a treat actually didnt it!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I think lee should get his own user name as this getting confusing :lol: :lol:

but yeah i know what ya mean shell... just can;t understand how les has got 265BHP from the same rollers if he is infact running on stage #1... c'mon les explain....

perhaps this is why he's not running again  did i say that :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding with ya les incase ya take it to heart :twisted:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Tony has got a point!! c'mon les did it realy say 265 or are your eyes failing and it was only 235 :roll: ??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

shell said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed a few people on this post have BHP claims for maps on there signitures... :? I hope all this talk about what to expect isn't going to upset them... :roll: but i'm beggining to think i'm being optamistic hoping for 250BHP....
> ...


Hard to hold a camera whilst swingin!! might drop her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

doubler


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Have you not heard of the timer function! LOL! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i want to run again  but money says nooooooooooooo

unless Lee magics her on the rollers


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Will have a go after :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> i want to run again  but money says nooooooooooooo
> 
> unless Lee magics her on the rollers


Must admit i've blown a huge amount on the car this month and last month and to be honest none of it it running on the car as yet... some of it hasn't even arrived... [smiley=bigcry.gif] but i just have to roller it... what is it £35??? just has to be done... i can't not do it....

Looks like i'll have to sell marks wife again :roll: (she loves it really) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but shhhhh he can't find out :-*


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone want any liquid leather conditioner bringing?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

audimad said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Really looking forward to this now, can't wait to see the look on tony's face when mine out performs his :lol: :lol: :lol: Only joking tony!! Should be a good day plus it gives me a chance to spend some cash and get some goddies :roll: Tony dont tell my wife :lol: :lol:
> ...


What I meant to say was Gooddies. My typing is poo


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > i want to run again  but money says nooooooooooooo
> ...


Hey I want a cut of the proffits next time!!! :twisted:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> Anyone want any liquid leather conditioner bringing?


how much? bank balance is "not healthy" but really really want some.. :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hark said:


> Anyone want any liquid leather conditioner bringing?


Is it guaranteed to give more horses on the rollers!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

shell said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want any liquid leather conditioner bringing?
> ...


Great I'll bring that hat they sold me on here!! it's a garanteed 25HP extra


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

£5 a bottle mate for conditioner. Just looked and have 3 cleaner left (£4 each)

Guaranteed 5bhp as well. :wink:

I'm bringing some for Les and p7 TTj. I'll bring a few more just in case.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> £5 a bottle mate for conditioner. Just looked and have 3 cleaner left (£4 each)
> 
> Guaranteed 5bhp as well. :wink:
> 
> I'm bringing some for Les and p7 TTj. I'll bring a few more just in case.


go on then £9 for the set can't be missed... Cheers Hark i'll bring the cash on the 13th matey...

just to be sure how does this actually achieve 5BHP? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> doubler


It never was.... i sure it was about rollers, fans and eyes?? :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > doubler
> ...


You're not wrong there mate.....I got a bollocking for being naughty.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well this thread is generating a lot of comments about remaps and BHP claims. When I got my remap the claims were for 265/270 bhp, which if you ignore the 270 figure was about what most other remaps were claiming. I've not got much in the way of power mods as the exhaust is standard and the only thing is a K&N pannel filter, which in a restrictive box is not going to make a huge difference. It would be interesting to know the truth.

What we'll get on the rollers will depend on things like:

# Rolling road calibration (machines vary and there's a calibration fudge factor to account for transmission loss to end up with flywheel power), 
# Haldex issues (we know about them don't we?), 
# airflow from the fans going to the intercoolers (if it's less than the real road you'll get less power), 
# heatsoak (too much messing around will warm up your air and reduce density and power), 
# tyres (chunkey tread will give you less and inflation affects losses),
# Petrol calorific value and RON (and how well you've kept to the good stuff)
# Air temperature and density (a hot low pressure day would be worse)
# Any running issues???

After all that we all might all be well upset :roll: . The rolling road may be good for a comparison of comparative cars to spot problems, but some tuning mods may suffer more from some of the compromises that are inevitably involved with rolling roads and the calibration fudge factors may not be suitable across the board. At the end of the day it's a bit of fun but interesting none the less  .


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

John,

Are you going on the rollers now??

Just how you have worded your last post it reads like you are.

No probs if you are , i will just add you to the list.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jon,

I am on the list - or is that only the turn up list?  Yes put me on if I'm not  . I presume we pay on the day?

Cheers,
John


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Well hello there... be good to see you on the rollers... does the yellow spring make much of a difference in the DV i'm running the same map but still on green be interesting to compare..


Hi Tony I thought it made a difference but it could all be in my head? It will be good to compare

Dont suppose anyones taking vagcom with them? I changed my steering wheel over and triggered the red light. Took it to awesome a couple of months ago and when they reset it it just came back on? Might have something to do with me dropping the airbag unit when i removed it


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

starski4578 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello there... be good to see you on the rollers... does the yellow spring make much of a difference in the DV i'm running the same map but still on green be interesting to compare..
> ...


Hi mate,

Tony or myself will have are laptops and a vag-com lead so no worries, one of us should be able to help!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Who's going to be there all day?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

John,

Apologies , im losing the plot. 

Your on my list for the rollers.

See you on the 13th June

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah i'll be there all day with the laptop....  also mark will be touring with his camera :lol:

Either way i'm not going to be dissapointed... a under estimate (because it's on a RR) is much better than a over estimate because thats what the mappers say :roll: ... at least i'll have the graph to keep me happy....it's just got me :? thinking that shell got 240 and les on the same rollers, assuming with the same map got 265??? i mean 25BHP is alot to lose over those 2 cars..

i'm hoping now for 250BHPish... i'm well prepared for it to be under, to be honest i don't really care about the figure... i'd imagine quite a few of us won't be a million miles away... although must admit i am hoping for a little bit extra from mine than some other APR'rs...

can't wait for this, this time next week it'll be torture... might even take the friday off to get my car clean.. :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

> can't wait for this, this time next week it'll be torture... might even take the friday off to get my car clean..


you tart :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll have to do mine now :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Yeah i'll be there all day with the laptop....  also mark will be touring with his camera :lol:
> 
> Either way i'm not going to be dissapointed... a under estimate (because it's on a RR) is much better than a over estimate because thats what the mappers say :roll: ... at least i'll have the graph to keep me happy....it's just got me :? thinking that shell got 240 and les on the same rollers, assuming with the same map got 265??? i mean 25BHP is alot to lose over those 2 cars..
> 
> ...


I got 265bhp on the RR after my APR remap. That's with my Blueflame zorst and BMC induction kit fitted. I will bring my graph with me.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> I got 265bhp on the RR after my APR remap. That's with my Blueflame zorst and BMC induction kit fitted. I will bring my graph with me.


is it deffo stage #1 les or have you had the program writted for you car whilst it was on the rollers... hense stage 2 (to take account of your mods?)?

but yeah deffo bring the graph matey... we can include it in our list of NW'rs cars.... just can justify why shells is so down on yours comparativly. Seen a few peeps claiming the 262BHP that APR quote but not seen a RR to back it up... regardless of the result i'm gonna have a really good day... there's only one person i wanna get a higher reading than :twisted: and thats someone who's got identical mods at present... :roll: any guesses who?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> writted


Oh what good english i have !! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I got 265bhp on the RR after my APR remap. That's with my Blueflame zorst and BMC induction kit fitted. I will bring my graph with me.
> ...


The only thing I can recall Awesome asking me was what petrol did I want it mapping to. At the time I was using the one Shell ( the petrol not the lady member on here :lol: ) had before V power I think so I asked for that. Perhaps Sarah could enlighten us :? She will do more than that if we all bring along a tin of beans providing they arent suppermarkets own brands as she says they irritate her skin and what with them and the latex gives her a nasty rash


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> The only thing I can recall Awesome asking me was what petrol did I want it mapping to. At the time I was using the one Shell ( the petrol not the lady member on here :lol: ) had before V power so I asked for that. Perhaps Sarah could enlighten us :? She will do more than that if we all bring along a tin of beans providing they arent suppermarkets own brands as she says they irritate her skin and what with them and the latex gives her a nasty rash


You mean optimax? :lol: :lol: shhhh les your giving away my secrets to why i'm expecting a little more... :lol: i'm gonna be running mine on the high octain map too  dammm now everyone knows :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can recall Awesome asking me was what petrol did I want it mapping to. At the time I was using the one Shell ( the petrol not the lady member on here :lol: ) had before V power so I asked for that. Perhaps Sarah could enlighten us :? She will do more than that if we all bring along a tin of beans providing they arent suppermarkets own brands as she says they irritate her skin and what with them and the latex gives her a nasty rash
> ...


Yeah that was the one ... its OK Tony I won't tell a sole :roll:.......... for a small fee of course [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Its not gonna happen I know but wouldnt it be funny if my little 180bhp with all its mods beat some of you 225 with your remaps!!

im hoping for about 225 but anything over 200bhp I will settle for.

Anyway apparently its not the size that matters, its what you do with it ! :lol:

Im still talking turbo's by the way!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Its not gonna happen I know but wouldnt it be funny if my little 180bhp with all its mods beat some of you 225 with your remaps!!
> 
> im hoping for about 225 but anything over 200bhp I will settle for.
> 
> ...


Your right Jon ...it aint going to happen :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
Gather I am wanted????? 8) 
Anyway , with the remap there are options for 95 , 98 and 99 RON fuels
That is why they ask the question when you come in
Hope that helps guys?
Sarah


----------



## st3vieuk (Jul 19, 2008)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi
> Gather I am wanted????? 8)
> Anyway , with the remap there are options for 95 , 98 and 99 RON fuels
> That is why they ask the question when you come in
> ...


Hi Sarah

This remap is AWESOME...!!

Makes the car feel so much more alive. Seems to pull down in low down revs and makes the car so so much more driveable (not that is was a dog in the first place)

A combo of the Neuspeed P-Flo kit and you will be 'wooshing' along the roads with the sound of air being dragged into the engine.

I recommend this APR tune - best mod so far, apart from Koni Adjustables ... and the Miltek pipes ... and the Forge Short Shift ... and the P-Flo induction kit ... and the RS4 wheels ... and the Pioneer DVD player ... and the Momo Steering wheel ... ... !!

Need to get some new brakes first, then a new exhaust manifold.. hehe!! See you guys on Saturday


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Oooh yes it is an Awesome remap :lol: sorry guys
We had APR over here from America for a while to finnish off the 225 remap a while back
So this has made it one of the best , smoothest maps going

Oh another note , the burger van is confirmed.......  
So bribing the sales staff will be easier
Sarah


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I was also asked about the fuel too 

i sooooooooooooo want to come but my eyes are booked in for the morning in rochdale

i bet mine is more than 424bhp now

its Shell btw


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Shell BTW
Your eyes?????
Sarah


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> I was also asked about the fuel too
> 
> i sooooooooooooo want to come but my eyes are booked in for the morning in rochdale
> 
> ...


eye's come again? this would only really sound good if you said "yeah i'm haing lazer eye surgery" now... nowt elese will live upto the questions :lol: :lol:

well the heavens have just opened here :twisted: so now kinds glad it's not this weekend with more rain on the way... anyone got a hint of what the weather will be like next sat???

[

I gather your another atendee for the day  it's next sat also the 13th? so are you running on the rollers?


----------



## dbv8nos (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi TT friends.
This may seem a little cheeky but.....
I have a nitroused TVR Chimaera that was on Awsomes rolling road a few weeks ago and ive had a few modifications done and need to get it back on the rollers there.
They say they can only fit me in on a week day but i work and live in Barrow. 
I am getting my car tuned on the same day as your rolling road day in Warrington and could be with you by 10am if you will have me...
pleeeease
Derek


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jon,
I think it would be a good idea to start putting time slots against the names confirmed for the RR in your first post mate. If dbv8nos can be accommodated then IMO at the end of the day when all members have had their cars on the RR or as a reserve in case a slot can't be filled after all this is a TTOC meet and discount for members. Just my opinion what do you recon? :?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I will be speaking to Awesome early next week guys to check maximum numbers they can accomodate (didnt expect so many as thought we might struggle to get to 10!!!)

Excluding Derek at present (non TT) we now have 13 TT's confirmed on the 1st page of the post plus Richard my brother in law in his CLK.

I will be checking how long each car might take but easiest thing might be the running order is as per the list on the 1st page. It makes sense to put Richard on first in the CLK.

Derek - I will come back to you towards the end of the week once I know if we can accomodate you or not. As you probably appreciated this is a TT event first and foremost that I am organising. If we have space mate then your in.

If anyone is still thinking about this can you please drop me a PM so I can add you to list as a priority.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking on cupra.net who are running there's 2 weeks after us, they have 20 slots I think.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

p7 TTj said:


> . . . but easiest thing might be the running order is as per the list on the 1st page.


What time are you planning to start? I'm working a night shift on Friday so would find a later slot better than earlier - quite happy to go last. If you could work out some sort of a schedule so I know roughly what time to be there that would be brilliant.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > . . . but easiest thing might be the running order is as per the list on the 1st page.
> ...


Mark, I think it could get very confusing and messy for Jon etc. ( you can't please all of the people all of the time) Maybe best to leave as in but then see if anybody lower down the order would like to swap with you. :? Most people wont be staying all day and plenty will arrive at different times so it might just be best to have a swap shop :idea:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Les, I think that could be a good idea.

The first venue I considered indicated 30 mins per car, but I will check with Awesome as well. If is similar you can roughly work out what time you will be on but as Les says be we can always jiggle it around if people are running late or have other committments on the day.

First slot is 9.00am which will be Richard (CLK), then me and so on as per the list on page 1.

Hope that helps and will confirm early next week.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

The R32 day had over 20 cars so sure we can accomodate the TVR must confess i'd like to see it 

I'll be staying for most if not all the day.... i'd imagine jon, mark and a few of the rugulars will be doing the same? Want lots of pics to make everyone jealous HA HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

Ive no probs with the TVR coming along, just want to fill the spaces first with TT's and then as i said on an earlier post will get back to Derek (TVR man) if we can fit him in.

Im guessing if he does come along and joins us, it would make sense to maybe slot him in after the CLK and before me then its easier for awesome with a straight run of TT's to set up for after.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I'll not be there any time before 1pm at the very earliest, so if anybody lower down the list fancies 4th spot they are welcome to it.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

No problems Mark, im sure we can work round that mate.

Cheers for letting us know, ive updated the list with your arrival time and swapped you to last at the moment.

Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

nitroused TVR Chimaera     .....now that fooker would bring on a trouser tent  what would you be expecting out of that m8


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

i'd probably come along but already had it on awesomes RR. Would be good if they'd do a cheaper remap option along side this day!


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Well I'll not be there any time before 1pm at the very earliest, so if anybody lower down the list fancies 4th spot they are welcome to it.


I would of swapped with you Mark but if Jon wants to leave it as it is thats fine


----------



## dbv8nos (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheers guys.
Obviously if the numbers are taken up i will make other arrangements.
But it works out perfect for me if i can get in as im close on the day and just had my car tweeked.
As far as numbers is concerned last time i had 230 @ wheels without and 294 with the nitrous but i believe i have 15 bhp more in the engine and im getting a good 100 from the gas now so we shall see. The car has run a 12.1 @ 117 at the York drag strip and 11's are to be had at the next meeting.

See you next Sat... fingers crossed

Derek


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

starski4578 said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll not be there any time before 1pm at the very earliest, so if anybody lower down the list fancies 4th spot they are welcome to it.
> ...


I think you will find Jon would be happy for people to swap times with one another as I suggested. :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> 1. Richard (CLK and my brother in law) - confirmed 13th June
> 2. p7 TTj - confirmed for 13th June
> 3. Sickboy - confirmed for 13th June
> 4. Sundies - confirmed for 13th June
> ...


SO is this the running list? whats sick boy and sundies running?

so who's coming at 9:00am??????


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

As per my previous post, yes this is the running order and Richard as he is first on the list is the one going out first at 9.00am. :?

As for sickboy and sundries ive assumed they are running TT's with them both being forum members! :?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

morning all i would like to now come to this, found some pennies under my bed 

can only make it after 11am though, due to an appointment in the morning :lol:

Let me know if i can come/roll the TT etc.........#

Shell


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone fancy this, to celebrate or lick wounds over a meal and a pint on the Sunday (with a bit of a cruise too)? :
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141913


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> morning all i would like to now come to this, found some pennies under my bed
> 
> can only make it after 11am though, due to an appointment in the morning :lol:
> 
> ...


Excellent shell !!!! another APR tunned to add to the mix... can't wait to see everyone run. 



p7 TTj said:


> Tony,
> 
> As per my previous post, yes this is the running order and Richard as he is first on the list is the one going out first at 9.00am. :?
> 
> As for sickboy and sundries ive assumed they are running TT's with them both being forum members! :?


Yeah but what TT's :lol: What they got done...? Hense the asking of the question :lol: :lol: Also meant who is showing up at 9:00 Regardless of the time they are running... I'm gonna be there at 9:00 wondering if i was gonna be a spectator on my own.. :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be there Tony Plus my kids as well, unless I can palm them off on someone!!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Shell - your on the list now (bottom) so cant see you being on the rollers much before Noon.

Tony - I will be there at 9.00am also, thats the time im booked in for the cruise fitting. Im down second on the running list but could be i have to move down a touch if its not ready.

Not long now!!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Right call now made to Awesome and Sarah has confirmed preferabbly 20 cars max and approx 20 mins per slot.

I have now put approximate timings against the running order if that helps everyone work out arrival times.

These are listed on Page1 along with Shell who can now make it 15 of us at the moment.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Right call now made to Awesome and Sarah has confirmed preferabbly 20 cars max and approx 20 mins per slot.
> 
> I have now put approximate timings against the running order if that helps everyone work out arrival times.
> 
> These are listed on Page1 along with Shell who can now make it 15 of us at the moment.


hey Jon what about Derek aka dbv8nos with the TVR is he not coming now or is he coming on the end? :? If hes still on then shouldnt you show him on the list? :idea:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Bit earlier on in the thread, ive explained to him I will get back to him towards the end of the week. He seems fine with that as I explained I want to give all the TT's first option to fill all the slots.

Soon as I can confirm he is in, I will be adding his name to the list.

At the moment we have 5 slots left for TT's if anyone else is interested??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> Bit earlier on in the thread, ive explained to him I will get back to him towards the end of the week. He seems fine with that as I explained I want to give all the TT's first option to fill all the slots.
> 
> Soon as I can confirm he is in, I will be adding his name to the list.


Quite right to Jon and more than fair enough mate.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jon

Can you put me down please? If anyone drops out in the morning can you let me know if possible. Thank you.

Seasurfer


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Name added for the 2pm slot.

Im sure there will be people along over the next couple of days wanting a afternoon slot now ive put some provisional times along.

Soon as someone does I will swap you around.

See you saturday 
Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well for a slow start on this meet, it is looking like it will be a cracking day 8) i will be there from 9-9.30 onwards...well done with this meet jon  another NW success 8) 8) 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> well for a slow start on this meet, it is looking like it will be a cracking day 8) i will be there from 9-9.30 onwards...well done with this meet jon  another NW success 8) 8) 8)


May I just ditto that...  Although i have to say some of the credit may be down to awsome and there free offer of a t-shirt :lol: :lol:

and bugger i'm first of the tt's :roll: For some reason I don't think i'm gonna like this... :lol: :lol: I'm gonna be nervous as anything.. although at that time there won't be many of us so i can just lie about the result if it's bad and say marks kids hav eaten the print out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oh and jon on the R32 day they stopped for an hour at lunch... (think it was 1-2 wasn't it syd?) but if awsome have got enough techs on they'll probably stagger lunch... dunno just incase they've not said...


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Richard (CLK and my brother in law) - confirmed 13th June
> ...


It's stundies by the way and yes, i'm runnin a TT, you should know as you guys have seen it a few times on the NW meet ups. Have just had a hybrid turbo and Milltek cat back fitted to the car so hopefully looking around the 270bhp mark with the FMIC, BMC panel filter with Wakbox mod and remap.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> It's stundies by the way and yes, i'm runnin a TT, you should know as you guys have seen it a few times on the NW meet ups. Have just had a hybrid turbo and Milltek cat back fitted to the car so hopefully looking around the 270bhp mark with the FMIC, BMC panel filter with Wakbox mod and remap.


Hello there Mr stundies,

Well i knew it was a TT and you... But other than your Forge Front mount.. i wasn't quite sure what you had.... but it's ok you'll be quicker than m :roll: thats all i was curious to know :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:

oh and Mr Stundies, Didn't you say you had some spare bits for the twin break light conversion...   Would it be possible if you still have them for you to bring them   PLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEE :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

stundies said:


> Have just had a hybrid turbo and Milltek cat back fitted to the car so hopefully looking around the 270bhp mark with the FMIC, BMC panel filter with Wakbox mod and remap.


ooooo will look forward to that result.

Conservative estimate for a hybrid? Or is that because you don't have full exhaust mate?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmm I wonder who's engine will be the fist to go *BANG!*  [smiley=bomb.gif]........ :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is Sam coming? It's a long way from Bristol? :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Richard (CLK and my brother in law) - confirmed 13th June
2. p7 TTj - confirmed for 13th June
3. Sickboy - confirmed for 13th June
4. Sundies - confirmed for 13th June
5. tony_rigby_uk - confirmed for 13th June
6. Mark_Hogan - confirmed for 13th June
7. bigsyd - confirmed for 13th June
8. pendle7 - confirmed for 13th June
9. Trev TT - confirmed for 13th June
10. IWEM - confirmed for 13th June
11.John-H - confirmed for 13th June
12.Hark - confirmed for 13th June
13. starski4578 - confirmed 13th June
14. Mark Davies - confirmed 13th June (will only be arriving 1pm)
15. Shell - Confirmed 13th June (will be arriving after 11am)

just ading my self


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

les said:


> Hmmm I wonder who's engine will be the fist to go *BANG!*  [smiley=bomb.gif]........ :lol:


You've just frightened the hell out of me - has this ever happened?

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Hmmm I wonder who's engine will be the fist to go *BANG!*  [smiley=bomb.gif]........ :lol:


It'll be mine.... I'm bloody sure of it... :lol: :lol:



seasurfer said:


> You've just frightened the hell out of me - has this ever happened?
> 
> Seasurfer


It's a possability... Although usually there running very badly before they go on the rollers, or pushing some crazy BHP figures like in excess of 400BHP to go bang. To be honest the rollers don't seem to give the car as much stick as i've seen previous... seen some where they cane it through the gears :? but assuming thats doing other calcs apart from BHP... think you only need 4th gear for BHP.... :?:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I wonder who's engine will be the fist to go *BANG!*  [smiley=bomb.gif]........ :lol:
> ...


well if your engine is a little [smiley=sick2.gif] then [smiley=oops.gif] and [smiley=end.gif] its OK Awesomes rates are only around half of an Audi dealers and a rebuld will only cost you around £2000 [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If the engine is well serviced and looked after why should it damage it all?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> If the engine is well serviced and looked after why should it damage it all?


Well les said if it was sick... so not exactly looked after

But if your refering to my post... C'mon the more you push something to the limits the more chance it has of blowing... especially if your doubbling your power... it's twice the strain, at some point you just spend so much and have so much power... you need a re-build more ofter... Laws of physics mate... any motorsport car engine is looked after but because there tuned to limits you do get some retirements due to engine failure.

A prime example will be seen on sat... the estimated 450BHP 




and looked like this:-


















Is now like:-










As PoP goes the wheezle.....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Hmmm I wonder who's engine will be the fist to go *BANG!*  [smiley=bomb.gif]........ :lol:


Oh and les your making newbie's frightened about running on the rollers with that post matey... :roll:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

p7 TTj said:


> Tony,
> 
> As per my previous post, yes this is the running order and Richard as he is first on the list is the one going out first at 9.00am. :?
> 
> As for sickboy and sundries ive assumed they are running TT's with them both being forum members! :?


Yep mines a TT 225 APR remap. It better pull more than 240 or it's getting chopped in for an S4 [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK OK I'll come clean ...just winding a few up and its worked too well it seems  :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I found a dashboard toy for you Les....










http://www.epartyunlimited.com/windupsmiley.html


----------



## dbv8nos (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it 20 cars maximum then?
If i dont get on the end of the list i might still come say hi anyway.

Dont worry too much about the rolling road guys, when i was there it is quite daunting watching them strap down your p&j.
They make sure the car is warm then gently drive through the gears to 4th. Then its full on the loud pedal to the rev limiter or a specified rpm. My old v8 cuts about 6100 and to see the car on full chat to about 125 mph is well..... Awesome.
Take your video cameras


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I found a dashboard toy for you Les....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers John ...is that the one you play with or do you play with the one thats a wooden spoon and stirs after you have wound it up :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

who's booked Friday off to give the car a once over, and a clean !!! not to mention a vagcom check..

oh that'll be me 

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm getting giddy now... I dunno if i'm gonna be looking forward to it as much once i'm there... trying to think how i can avoid cigerette's..(as it's usually a hand in hand thing working on cars and smoking :x) .. Reason being is i'm trying to pack in and currently sat here with a nicorette patch on [smiley=bigcry.gif] it's one of those why the hell did i ever start.... :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> who's booked Friday off to give the car a once over, and a clean !!! not to mention a vagcom check..
> 
> oh that'll be me
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm getting giddy now... I dunno if i'm gonna be looking forward to it as much once i'm there... trying to think how i can avoid cigerette's..(as it's usually a hand in hand thing working on cars and smoking :x) .. Reason being is i'm trying to pack in and currently sat here with a nicorette patch on [smiley=bigcry.gif] it's one of those why the hell did i ever start.... :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif]


Never had a problem giving up ciggys myself................. I know i'm daft but not daft enought to start smoking. :roll:
Re "booked Friday off" wassat then :wink:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

mines a stock 225, though had the test stage one APR tune a few mnths back so after reading threads on here about the 6 hour test. im assuming its no longer the Audi map it has running on it, but the one it reverst to after the 6 hours. looking forward to seeing you all there 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Trev TT said:


> mines a stock 225, though had the test stage one APR tune a few mnths back so after reading threads on here about the 6 hour test. im assuming its no longer the Audi map it has running on it, but the one it reverst to after the 6 hours. looking forward to seeing you all there 8)


It'll be the standard Audi map... the APR loads the map for your ECU serial number... (the same as the one from the factory) hense if a QS has a free trial it goes back to 240BHP Map (the only difference between 225 and QS) Once the 6 Hour is up it reverts to the standard map from factory... (in the same sort of way that us APR Die hards change through the performance programs from stock to high performance from HP to High octain, and if your really lucky then onto stage 2 (if you've got it...)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm excited now


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Trev TT said:


> mines a stock 225, though had the test stage one APR tune a few mnths back so after reading threads on here about the 6 hour test. im assuming its no longer the Audi map it has running on it, but the one it reverst to after the 6 hours. looking forward to seeing you all there 8)


You mean you cant tell if your cars reverted back to stock BHP then


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> I'm excited now


Ditto.... Just wish it was thursday as i've got no work friday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish i was off friday  dunno when i will fit in cleaning the TT


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Its going to piss down on Friday :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> I wish i was off friday  dunno when i will fit in cleaning the TT


Ah just book a holiday.... I carried 3 over from last financial year anyway so i need to start using them... still got 30days left yet.. :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Its going to piss down on Friday :roll:


Not Acording to the Met Office


















http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/nw/manchester_forecast_temp.html

Looks like a perfect day for a polish.... Not too much direct sunlight, it'll be perrrrfect polishing weather....

so shhhhhhhh les.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Its going to piss down on Friday :roll:
> ...


 and you believe in father christmas, fairies and the resession will end soon do you Tony :roll: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i believe in fairies 

:lol:

edit - wish i could spell


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

les said:


> Trev TT said:
> 
> 
> > mines a stock 225, though had the test stage one APR tune a few mnths back so after reading threads on here about the 6 hour test. im assuming its no longer the Audi map it has running on it, but the one it reverst to after the 6 hours. looking forward to seeing you all there 8)
> ...


no i mean there was a long thread on here a few weeks ago about the guy who had the test stage 1put on not knowing he already had stage 1 it on, then wondered if he would loose his full version after the test 6 hours turned off. 
in that thread it mentioned the reverted map was not a copy of the origninal map. it was a APR written copy of the standard audi map. 
which may be slightly different from the audi map. hense i mentioned it as a possible compariosn to the standdard Audi map. Tony's statement indicates though i do have the audi map, not the APR standard copy :-| if you can still follow me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> i believe in fairies
> 
> :lol:
> 
> edit - wish i could spell


 Me to but thats because i'm away with them. [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Trev TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Trev TT said:
> ...


Yeah but if you read the responses from awsome (the contracted APR) it is indeed a standard map... like was said at the time.. they wouldn't invest money at developing a map for it to return to when theres a standard one already available... Audi only have a handfull of maps and the APR server up-loads on the basis of what serial number your ECU is.. (as factory)

Some people just threw comments about and idea's when infact they had no idea what they were talking about... (mostly the people who never had been to awsome and also never looked at the APR side of things) Probably because there isn't a trader in their area... Wouldn't worry about your map matey... i assure you it's standard again.... Just like my stock program on number #1 setting of my APR is completely standard... (it's not lower than standard)


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

nice! just have to worry about my service light that just came on then. it worth me trying to get it done before saturday ya think ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

service light has come on? thought it gave you a count down to when it's due when it's near the time... oin which case i wouldn't worry if you've not hit the millage... depends on what service interval it is... if you didn't get plugs & filters changed at your last service it'll be time to do em... most people say every other service for things like that and you intermittant one is just a oil change really....

although must admit i do the lot every time


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

yea just been checking, it did have an oil change when the cambelt was done back in feb, and im pretty sure the brake fluid was done when i had the Disks and pads done in April. so i guess its just plugs and a few filters that could do with replaceing..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well at this point in time 3:50pm on tuesday....

I have calculated that it's 89hours and 10mins till the start of the day  Gosh i'm board and irritable and very annoying.....and hate work........... :twisted:

I NEEED A CIG ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys

I wont be there on Saturday as already mentioned in the thread, but ive actually been there today for a look around, been talking to a few of the guys and gals there and looking at parts.... and yes.... ill be back there to get some mods done. I know what i want and i want it NOW!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Guys
> 
> I wont be there on Saturday as already mentioned in the thread, but ive actually been there today for a look around, been talking to a few of the guys and gals there and looking at parts.... and yes.... ill be back there to get some mods done. I know what i want and i want it NOW!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


 [smiley=gossip.gif] you just don't like us really do ya paul :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Guys
> 
> I wont be there on Saturday as already mentioned in the thread, but ive actually been there today for a look around, been talking to a few of the guys and gals there and looking at parts.... and yes.... ill be back there to get some mods done. I know what i want and i want it NOW!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


 and I know what you want as well Paul.............. a 1.8 turbo or 3.2 petrol engine :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif] you just don't like us really do ya paul :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats not a true statement Tony mate, its just you i dont like :lol: :lol:



les said:


> and I know what you want as well Paul.............. a 1.8 turbo or 3.2 petrol engine :lol:


On ya boat Les..... im a tractor boy, always will be...!!

maybe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=gossip.gif] you just don't like us really do ya paul :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its BIKE paul and I sold my 2 motorbikes a while ago while my mountain bikes on the wall in the garage :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I found a dashboard toy for you Les....
> ...


Now that gives me an idea. We could have a woden spoon award for the biggest wind up of the day  .

Did you know that you can get more power on a rolling road by putting smaller wheels on?

Second thought's, I'd only fall for one of Les's :roll:

Actually, there is a certain re-mapper who allegedly (with corroboratory evidence) used to set your 225's trial map back to around 200bhp after the trial period expired (not APR I hasten to add!). The claim that the code reverts completely back to stock is evidentially not true as the trial timer remains in the programme code, along with any other changes made to accomodate two maps.

The "map" is just a set of ignition advance timings, turbo boost, fueling settings in a sort of 3D array that gets changed to a different set of numbers. The ECU looks through the "map" in the same way as it does with the standard "map" generally (unless other programme changes were made) and just picks up differnt numbers to work with. Swapping back in the old map is just a case of swapping in those arrays of numbers. But there's nothing to stop a naughty tuner swapping back in a set of numbers that will give you a little less power, so you'll miss the "re-map" terribly :wink: . A decent remapper won't do that.

In the case of someone unknowingly having a re-map before hand, and then going into a re-mapper for a trial map; there should be no problem, with a decent re-mapper. The first thing they will do is check the ECU's programme code checksum against the known one for the ECU. If there is a difference, they will tell you it's non standard and so give you the option of keeping it. They could take a copy for safe keeping and trial you theirs, but there really is is no point in swapping it without saying anything, as the likelyhood is that performance of the trial map will be similar to what you had before and when it times out to standard you are likely to be very cross!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

John-H said:


> Actually, there is a certain re-mapper who allegedly (with corroboratory evidence) used to set your 225's trial map back to around 200bhp after the trial period expired


Am I not right in thinking this was a very big name though? Or at least that's what I heard...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Who Moi John??? :roll: you know you do dissapoint me sometimes :? As if I would ever try and wind anybody up on here :? God forbid it would ever cross my mind whatever must you think of me :?: i'm simply missunderstood and castigated for my good intentions and efforts. When have I ever ever tried to wind you or anybody else on here come to that  Nooooooo.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]
Cheers John ...is that the one you play with or do you play with the one thats a wooden spoon and stirs after you have wound it up :wink:[/quote]

Now that gives me an idea. We could have a woden spoon award for the biggest wind up of the day  .

Did you know that you can get more power on a rolling road by putting smaller wheels on?

Second thought's, I'd only fall for one of Les's :roll:

[/quote]

Who Moi John??? :roll: you know you do disappoint me sometimes :? As if I would ever try and wind anybody up on here :? God forbid it would ever cross my mind whatever must you think of me :?: I'm simply misunderstood and castigated for my good intentions and efforts. When have I ever, ever tried to wind you or anybody else on here come to that  Nooooooo.[/quote]

BTW did you know you can get more power out of your engine by draining all the oil out. You see the oil adds weight and provides a resistance the moving parts of the engine ( in particular the crank shaft and conrods) have to push through thereby sapping power by approximately 17%. A company have produced a gas to eliminate the need for oil not only does it removes this resistance but in fact lubricates your engine far better. Being a gas this new revolutionary lubricant gets to all parts of the engine quicker and more thoroughly. I can't disclose more about it however as its still in its testing and refining stage. 8) What I can say is that an engine lubricated by this gas will last approx 2.3 times longer than an engine using conventional oils. Not only that but MPG is improved by some 14.7% and runs cooler. I have probably said more than I should about it and my brother will kill me if he finds out  ( he works for BP) Just remember where you heard it first. :wink:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > It's stundies by the way and yes, i'm runnin a TT, you should know as you guys have seen it a few times on the NW meet ups. Have just had a hybrid turbo and Milltek cat back fitted to the car so hopefully looking around the 270bhp mark with the FMIC, BMC panel filter with Wakbox mod and remap.
> ...


Wasn't me mucker, i've not got or done the twin brake mod although I might be interested if someone can show me lol

What time you want me on Sat, was thinking about arrivin 9:30 ish??


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yikes found out today im working in a place called maryport this weekend starting at 7am sat. Thats a good 2hr30 from mine in my van. Whats the latest possible time i can jump on the rollers. I think i could push to get there for 3-4 ish. Will anyone be around or will i be billy no mates


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stundies said:


> It's stundies by the way and yes, i'm runnin a TT, you should know as you guys have seen it a few times on the NW meet ups. Have just had a hybrid turbo and Milltek cat back fitted to the car so hopefully looking around the 270bhp mark with the FMIC, BMC panel filter with Wakbox mod and remap.


You got it working again [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> Wasn't me mucker, i've not got or done the twin brake mod although I might be interested if someone can show me lol
> 
> What time you want me on Sat, was thinking about arrivin 9:30 ish??





> 6. Sundies - confirmed for 13th June 10.40am


Thats your running time matey... But yeah 9:30 is fine... you'll miss mine on the rollers and if it's bad i can just claim no knowledge of a rolling road !!!! :lol:

Edit: forgot to reply to the doubble break light... Hmm i'm sure it was you... or the person mentioned having the sares while i was talking to you infront of you car... :roll:

ANYONE DONE THE TWIN BREAK LIGHT MOD AND TOLD ME THEY HAD SPARES BRING THEM !!!!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

jammyd said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > It's stundies by the way and yes, i'm runnin a TT, you should know as you guys have seen it a few times on the NW meet ups. Have just had a hybrid turbo and Milltek cat back fitted to the car so hopefully looking around the 270bhp mark with the FMIC, BMC panel filter with Wakbox mod and remap.
> ...


Oh yes, and i'm very very happy with it   (that's until the rollin road where I have a feeling i'll be disappointed to what it's actually achieving :? )


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> Oh yes, and i'm very very happy with it   (that's until the rollin road where I have a feeling i'll be disappointed to what it's actually achieving :? )


It's ok matey.... I'm all set for dissapointment... :? Just glad i'm on early so i can hide it from everyone and say oh... i got 262bhp which is what APR say... be honest though proof is in the pudding.... i'm saying 250BHP anything above is a bonus.... :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be similarly happy as I keep thinking there's something wrong somewhere - but that may be paranoia :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

my inlet manifold is staying cold now...even after a big drive it seems cooler.. you can actually put your hand on it... and i don't know why.... :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Question for Awesome GTI......when everyone has their runs at the weekend are you also able log & chart the AFR/lambda values for the runs please - I'd be very interested to see what they are & I'm sure that other people would like to make sure their cars are running safe at the power levels they are at, especially as when Shell got hers remapped I didnt see this being tested on the run after her new map was uploaded - if you did then I apologise for missing it - its just I would of thought this would of been done as a matter of course to make sure nothing was amiss and that hers was running perfectly & not lean.


----------



## dbv8nos (Jun 6, 2009)

The shootout days dont include AFRs.
This is why its cheaper and they can get cars through in under 20 mins each.
Shame as i would have liked to see mine on the graph too. (if im added to the list)

Hopefully there wont be 3 last minute additions


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I wouldnt mind paying slightly more to have this logged on Shell's run - but I dont really understand what the issue is as its just a case of shoving the probe up the exhaust which takes seconds - once its been setup on the computer to log the values then this isnt going to change from car to car.

Awesome - Could this be done please?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Well I wouldnt mind paying slightly more to have this logged on Shell's run - but I dont really understand what the issue is as its just a case of shoving the probe up the exhaust which takes seconds - once its been setup on the computer to log the values then this isnt going to change from car to car.
> 
> Awesome - Could this be done please?


I'd pay extra for that too... although can you not get this via a vag-com log... so can always go for a spin with the laptop.. :lol:

You may well be better off PMing sarah and asking....


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Who's to say the Audi lambda sensor in the exhaust is accurate & not faulty!?

Plus its good to have it plotted against torque & BHP ;o)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

dbv8nos said:


> The shootout days dont include AFRs.
> This is why its cheaper and they can get cars through in under 20 mins each.
> Shame as i would have liked to see mine on the graph too. (if im added to the list)
> 
> Hopefully there wont be 3 last minute additions


To be honest matey, i'm sure if your there and ready to go in that car... awsome won't turn you away even if we've hit 20... only bit of advice i can give is be there early and look keen... if ya was to show up at 4:50pm just as the last car finishes then ya may struggle.... but if they know what cars they got in then they know how long they have to fit them all in...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Who's to say the Audi lambda sensor in the exhaust is accurate & not faulty!?
> 
> Plus its good to have it plotted against torque & BHP ;o)


True, hense i said i'd pay extra too !!!! :lol: you'll know... if you go on vag and you get ya readiness test where it says Passed in about 4 boxes... some are related to C02 if they say failed all the time but no faults of engine light is on whats it mean? Only ask as it's not mine mine all say passed but it kinda suggested cat prob to me... or would that throw a light.... tried every way to get it to say passed but it doesn't... and the only time mine said failed was when i had engine light for lamber.. (hense changed and back to passed) guess thats why i'm suggesting cat... :roll:


----------



## dbv8nos (Jun 6, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> to be honest matey, i'm sure if your there and ready to go in that car... awsome won't turn you away even if we've hit 20... only bit of advice i can give is be there early and look keen... if ya was to show up at 4:50pm just as the last car finishes then ya may struggle.... but if they know what cars they got in then they know how long they have to fit them all in...


I believe i will be in Warrington for an hour max from 9 am so should be at Awesome before 10:30.
Im heading straight down to Stratford when im done for a little 1/4 mile action on the Sunday to see if all the effort has paid off.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AH well not to rub it in or anything... But thought i'd let you all know the weekend starts for me at 12:30 :lol: :lol: although the past coupple of nights i've been working on some "show" for the car  Just gotta hope my package arrives tomoz so hopefully can get a better "Go" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
so to all you workers who haven't booked time off... :twisted: Enjoy !!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> AH well not to rub it in or anything... But thought i'd let you all know the weekend starts for me at 12:30 :lol: :lol:
> 
> so to all you workers who haven't booked time off... :twisted: Enjoy !!


...i'm beginning to dislike you :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Mine starts at 11:00 tomorrow morning.
:roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> ...i'm beginning to dislike you :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Mine starts at 11:00 tomorrow morning.
> :roll:


Well Sorry for that matey  But i'm going to have to rub it in even more... So far this afternoon i've had a very productive time... Been dying for a cig so hadto throw myself at something... and here's the results:-










































































 :lol:  Yes i have started to polish my maifold and got a little corner o paint to see how it survives the heat before i do it all.... Yes I've cleaned EVERYTHING !!!!
:roll: well awsome do video with the bonnet up.... can't have it looking rough can i :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Right now up to 18 cars and for those that are interested the TVR man is in!!!

Awesome Address for those that dont know it is

Awesome GTI Store UK,
Unit 1 Siemens Road,
Northbank Industrial Park,
Irlam,
Manchester,
M44 5AH, UK

and my mobile number for any last minute hitches or cancellations is 07887 730280.

Can I ask that if anyone can't now make it, can they please let me know, then we arent waiting for them on the day.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Can I ask that if anyone can't now make it, can they please let me know, then we arent waiting for them on the day.
> 
> Cheers
> Jon


I'd suggest anyone who misses there slot goes to the last slot if we have time... don't think it'd be wise to wait for someone as we are losing slots, especially when someone else is ready and waiting....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You lot can piss off lol

Not working and cleaning car in the sun while I'm stuck here. [smiley=argue.gif]

More to the point I still don't have my car! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree Tony thats why ive asked anyone to ring me if they are running late or can't now make it.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Matt, (hark)

You gonna have the car back for Saturday???


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If I don't I won't be held accountable for my actions. Just left them a message. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

surly it must be done.... what have they got left to do??? I'd imagine it's painted and finished.... can't understand what they are doing now... :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok valeting it now. I could go across now am aim for 6pm but I'll end up being late for football so going tomorrow night.

You lot will be the first to see it.


----------



## dbv8nos (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for letting me in guys  
See you there about 11.

Derek


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just been on awsome...

Is anyone sorting a club stand for the TT forum or the owners club?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

thats only the 3rd one of those i have ever seen :?: :?: :?: 1 on my car...1 on andy,s yellow TT (why i got 1 )and tony,s 8)


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> thats only the 3rd one of those i have ever seen :?: :?: :?: 1 on my car...1 on andy,s yellow TT (why i got 1 )and tony,s 8)


One of what?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Any of you got a 3mm rivet gun I could borrow when we are there? If not I'll ask the guys at awesome.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stundies said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > thats only the 3rd one of those i have ever seen :?: :?: :?: 1 on my car...1 on andy,s yellow TT (why i got 1 )and tony,s 8)
> ...


thats the quiz.... now you all may have one...but i did not... not on my 1st TT or the QS, so it was a surprise when Andy yellow TT pointed it out.. i then ordered one from the stealers... i was told QS TT do not have them (weight saving :roll: )



> Any of you got a 3mm rivet gun I could borrow when we are there? If not I'll ask the guys at awesome.


 will bring mine m8, it will do various sizes


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Airbox cover :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hark said:


> Airbox cover :wink:


 top of the class


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Airbox cover :wink:
> ...


Sad git. I don't even own a QS lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


It's not quite to your standards Syd but it's getting there... I like it... have a browse at the manifold on sat... it's no finished but it's getting there... polishing up in-situ isn't easy..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll take number 19 then please 

See you Saturday morning.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent! Can't wait. I got my RS back together so should be able to get the TT out finally :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> It's not quite to your standards Syd but it's getting there


 nothing up with that engine bay m8 8) 8) 8) looks the dogs bits....will be quizzing you about how you polished the manifold

i do like a clean engine bay


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got some polished parts spare that I've not had time to photograph and list on the for sale section. Could bring them tomorrow if anyone wanted them to save on postage...

Inlet Manifold - OEM Polished
Charge Pipe - Aftermarket Polished
Forge 007p DV - Polished
Forge Oil / Water Caps - Polished
Forge Strut Top Covers - Polished

Drop me a PM if you want me to bring any along please, don't reply in this thread.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Airbox cover :wink:
> ...


Dump it alltogether and get yaselves a.









PS i'm sure you more than made up for any weight the QS saved mate :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> I've got some polished parts spare that I've not had time to photograph and list on the for sale section. Could bring them tomorrow if anyone wanted them to save on postage...
> 
> Inlet Manifold - OEM Polished
> Charge Pipe - Aftermarket Polished
> ...


i'm interested in depending on how much you want of course :roll: 
Forge Oil / Water Caps - *Polished. SOLD TO ME*.  
Forge Strut Top Covers - *Polished. SOLD TO ME.*


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oooooooooooooo while were on the case of selling i have a

part Polished cam cover for mk1 Audi TT 225 if anyone is interested


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > *Drop me a PM if you want me to bring any along please, don't reply in this thread.*


Les.....naughty boy!!!  

Shell.....jump on that bandwagon girl! Lol :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Too late mate i'm in there first.... I think :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> Too late mate i'm in there first.... I think :wink:


LOL I didnt mean that.......I meant....oh...it doesnt matter! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Too late mate i'm in there first.... I think :wink:
> ...


Don't reply on here :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
So it is tomorrow  , I have booked the sun for us :lol: 
Its going to be a great day
Look forward to meeting you all including you Les
Sarah


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm just hoping i've not got a boost leak now :twisted: ah well guess i'll dind out tomoz when i get 100BHP :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'm just hoping i've not got a boost leak now :twisted: ah well guess i'll dind out tomoz when i get 100BHP :lol: :lol:


WOW! your expecting as much as 100BHP


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread already but if anyone has a liquid TT i think it would be good to get some figures from that then on the Dyno and see how they match up.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Well It's about to turn 5:00 so you 9-5 workers will all be getting ready to leave for home and no doubt clean your cars ready for tomorrow... I'll be doing to opposite i'm going to be getting mine dirty :lol: :lol: while trying to find this leak... if i've got one :?

well here's my clean of the day... bloody nackered now...


















































































So there you go... My big clean... Syd's car will still look cleaner  but at least i've tried... although after the run out i'm gonna have later it's gonna be covered in flys...

Oh andeveryone who can, it may be worth doing a throttle re-set before you set off tomoz (only to be done cold) as doubt the car will be cool enough to do it before you go on... just as a heads up for everyone... although at that time in the morning i may be abit dopy and forget HA HA HA HA


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

And to do that you have to do what exactly? (throttle reset??)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

There's 3 ways.... Battery Disconnect as describe on the link... or vagcom as described on the link... Also describes what it actually does... The thrid was is by holding cruise control for me  gotta love the APR map :lol: :lol: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomthrottlebodyadapt.htm

Best to do it as the car is re-set especially if you been bogged down in traffic or driving sensibly recently :?

Here's a thread on what everyone says after doing it... could give ya a little more on the rollers http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141504&hilit=+throttle#p1456579

EditGosh why am i giving everyone hints..... mines probably gonna be the slowest anyway..  )


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheers Tony, will have a play tomorrow morning before I leave, which leads me on to my next thing, I might not be able to get there for 09:30, might have to drop the misses off for some work training on the way but she doesn't need to be there until 10:00 so if that is the case, I might only be able to get there for 10:30. Hope this is ok bud, sorry to leave it until now but she has only just mentioned it.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Stundies

Dont worry if your running late, we will just jiggle the running order slightly to accomodate you.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> Cheers Tony, will have a play tomorrow morning before I leave, which leads me on to my next thing, I might not be able to get there for 09:30, might have to drop the misses off for some work training on the way but she doesn't need to be there until 10:00 so if that is the case, I might only be able to get there for 10:30. Hope this is ok bud, sorry to leave it until now but she has only just mentioned it.


Lol No Probs mate... ya won't miss much.... Only me on the rollers... plus your not down till 10:40 acording to page 1 :?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Just wanted to post this again in case people might have missed it amongst all the pages now to this thread.

Awesome Address for those that dont know it is

Awesome GTI Store UK,
Unit 1 Siemens Road,
Northbank Industrial Park,
Irlam,
Manchester,
M44 5AH, UK

and my mobile number for any last minute hitches or cancellations is 07887 730280.

Can I ask that if anyone can't now make it, can they please let me know, then we arent waiting for them on the day.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> The list below - Max 20 cars now and approx 20mins slots!
> 1. Richard (CLK and my brother in law) - confirmed 13th June 9.00am
> 2. tony_rigby_uk - confirmed for 13th June 9.20am
> 3. Mark_Hogan - confirmed for 13th June 9.40am
> ...


And here for all you who skip to the last page here's the list with anticipated times... these aren't set in stone.. but a schedule none the less..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Guys
> So it is tomorrow  , I have booked the sun for us :lol:
> Its going to be a great day
> Look forward to meeting you all including you Les
> Sarah


Ooh you're in trouble now Les!  [smiley=whip.gif] ..... tip toe away ... tip toe away ....

Well, I got my RS fired up and drove it off the path  , went to get the TT out for a wash and the battery's too flat to turn over [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


 I'm always in trouble esp with Sarah.
John it could have been worse.
1/ You could have found it was flat tomorrow.
2/ It could have been my battery only I got a new one 12 months ago 
BTW do you want a push :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> BTW do you want a push :wink:


BLP = Break Les Power PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: or breakless power !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be there. Car is done 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I might pop by to say hello, depends on what the kids are up to.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I might pop by to say hello, depends on what the kids are up to.


It's turning into quite a gathering... be really good to see everyone... can't wait... off to the petrol station in a min... Time for some more of the good stuff.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I might turn up in the XC90 if I have the kids!!
Stick that baby on the rollers!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> off to the petrol station in a min... Time for some more of the good stuff.


... same as me m8....full tank of

ASDA SMART PRICE   

just given the car a once over....rain...washed again....rain....FOOOK IT :roll: it will have to do


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> > off to the petrol station in a min... Time for some more of the good stuff.
> 
> 
> ... same as me m8....full tank of
> ...


Really your not that far from me and we've had no rain  I'm touching wood... I'm touching wood... it can't rain now :lol: :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished washin mine before it gets dark. Have hopefully managed to blag the misses to drive herself tomorow so hopefully be there to watch the others before me


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> Just finished washin mine before it gets dark. Have hopefully managed to blag the misses to drive herself tomorow so hopefully be there to watch the others before me


Oh and have i got a treat.... if it works and pulls more than the other APR remaps... if not then my plans failed but was kinda looking at it as there's gonna be alot of stage one APR's (mark, syd, myself) so they'll all be round about the same... so try something different and see if it gives me that little bit more... or a little bit less...Either way i'll have a rough guess based on marks and syds if they come off with the same BHP....if i hadn't done what i'd done :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Which is?????


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > The list below - Max 20 cars now and approx 20mins slots!
> ...


Hi Tony i need moving from 13th i've spoken to Jon and the earliest i can get there for is 3pm. Im working on sat 4am till 12pm 2 1/2 hours away so it will be a late dash home! Lookin forward to it, see you tomorrow 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well i can't tell you can i.... not on here anyway i'll pm you.... it's not like anyone would get one for tomoz anyway... although i do know john at awsome has one on the window sill of his office :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

starski4578 said:


> And here for all you who skip to the last page here's the list with anticipated times... these aren't set in stone.. but a schedule none the less..


Hi Tony i need moving from 13th i've spoken to Jon and the earliest i can get there for is 3pm. Im working on sat 4am till 12pm 2 1/2 hours away so it will be a late dash home! Lookin forward to it, see you tomorrow 8)[/quote]

No a problem matery...

I'm gonna wait till i'm there in the morn... as i'm sure there gonna want a dinner break so 20 cars... 20min slots an hour for dinner... give or take starting up and shutting down time... it's a 9-5 day... but don't worry... matey... i've moved you for now... and just left a blank.... for your slot until someone pinches it tomoz.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Starski4578,

You will be fine getting there for 3pm.

Everyone will just move up a bit and we will slot you in at the end.

Worse case I guess they are open to 5pm so plenty of time to run everyone.

See you tomoz

Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll probably leave my laptop in awsomes waiting area plugged in switched on and connected to net... incase anyone is desperate to get on the forum... I know i'll be trying to put pics of graphs and cars up as we go... so if anyone wants to use it... just give me a nod.. Just hope no pikey's come in while were all watching a car and pinch it :twisted:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking forward to tomorrow, be interesting ta see my stock TT after 8 years wear and tear. Hopeing to still be well over 200BHP but i guess ya never know :roll: As I mentioned when signing I have a meeting at 1, so will have to leave around 12.30 My Roller time is 11.40 so all should be fine assuming we running on time. will get there early to have a good mooch and [smiley=gossip.gif] Drive safely all cya tomorra


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys have been in Scotland 4 a weddin will pop in on my way back 2 Coventry hope you can fit me in somewhere  cheers !


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Have fun guy's,

If I get time I might pop over and see who is about, I dont want to run, just might say hello


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Spent all afternoon washing and polishing my car, had to go out tonight and its pissed down. :x Come on at 12-45am in the dark, feck knows how it looks now after the country lanes and tractor crap on them Grr :evil:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

It was good to see all who came to the rolling road day today, some old and some new faces. I would also like to thank jon for organising the day, CHEERS JON .

Well all in all I think it whent well (for some anyway, keep it quiet tony :lol: ) Hope Syd gets his QS sorted...

Thanks to Awesome GTI, John, Sahra and all the technicians who helped to make the day fluid and interesting.

Can't wait for the next meet  See you all soon!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

WHAT a bloody good day that was, was well worth it for me as the RR has shown a problem with the car :roll: :roll: :roll: that i did not know about, power dropping off over 4000rpm (not maf..was changed..thanks tony  ) thing is i thought it was quick, so i did not see any problem
it is booked in on tuesday to have a full diagnostic check @ awesome (they could not do enough for me today to try and fix is the short amount of time we had 8) )

i had a good plan for a video...but it all went a bit tits up with chatting to peeps  :roll: so if i got your car all well and done..if i missed your car....sorry 

if you would like a dvd just pm me...thanks

quite a befitting tune on my video.."even if it is going wrong"....i still love it


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great day, many thanks to the people organising in making in possible.

Thanks for the many compliments about the car definiely helped the ego after not having it for 5 weeks.

Cheers for Warrington for dropping off the wheels and everyone else who stopped to chat.

Mixed feelings on the results tbh. Peak power was only 40bhp which is embarrasingly low. Torque was over 300lbs though and peak boost is still 1.8bar. So definitely drives and feels right, but not happy at the peak figure.

:?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another great day in the history of the NW TTOC meets. Syd I hope all your probelms well be little ones mate and Awesome will have your car as right as rain on Tuesday without a big dint in your pocket. I was a late addition to the RR list but it was well worth it even if a little ( but not much) disapointed with the BHP. Well if the nitro TVR can bit a bit disapointed with his BHP figure then so can I :roll: . There are some great cars up here that's for sure and i'm already looking forward to the next meet. Thanks Jon and all for making it such a good day.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me & Shell had a 'reasonable' day. lol Nothing wrong with the event or the organisation etc which was spot on - more to do with the car!

After it had had a disappointing run on the rollers - down 10bhp & 30lb/ft than 6 months ago, Shell parked it up outside & I noticed a drip of black sludge from the inside of her nearside wheel.....yup thats right the 2 week old CV boot had split & emptied its contents all round her wheel & suspension components!!! GRRR!!

So on the way home we stopped off at the motor factors and picked up a new one....45mins after we'd got home she had yet another new outer CV boot fitted & everything cleaned up & refitted! Getting a dab hand at these now!!! Looks like a stone or other foreign object had gone through it!!!


















All fixed...









As for the reduction in power......I suspect either a faulty MAF or some sort of boost issue - comparing her new graph to the old one quite blatently points out a lack of torque spike. Bit of investigating to do with VAGcom methinks.

Good to meet up with new faces & old - sorry if we seemed to bugger off - Shell was understandably pissed off! LOL!

Roll on the next meet!!


----------



## st3vieuk (Jul 19, 2008)

Great day today -

Its the first time for me doing something like this.

Good to meet friendly faces and see some very very nice motors, we should do this more often.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

shell said:


> ....45mins after we'd got home she had yet another new outer CV boot fitted & everything cleaned up & refitted! Getting a dab hand at these now!!!


That's good going :!:

I've got a dip in my power curve at 3,000 rpm but it pulled to 242.7 bhp in the end. I've had this sort of thing before and seemed to be down to a coil pack going weak at the time. I was trying to promote it to happen again on the way home whilst logging data and even managed a backfire through the airbox and pinking. Definitely something up :? .

It was nice to meet everyone again. Thanks to Jon for organising and Awesome for laying on the entertainment. An excellent day


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey all... Thought it was a fantastic day... issues aside and all that... think it's safe to say mine did rather ok  Never thought i'd be saying that... :? but seriously big thanks to jon, and the good chaps at awsome... i'll hopefully be having a rolling road and stage 2 sooner rather than later after seein the torque of some of those exhaust and down pipe guys..  Although i'm still shocked at how well mine ran... perhaps next time we should do a winter RR you know for the cold air aspect and all that...

cheers again all... i'm off to see if anyone's posted in the results now...

oh and lee/shell.. don't worry you've got one good looking car there and it's obviously nothing massivly terminal... like with all things problems only become apparant when they get worse... but yeah can see where your coming from with the maf.. if you wanna try putting mine in and do a vag come (syd borrowed it on the rollers but it didn't help  ) give me a shout... saves forking out if it isn't that... offers there if you need

cheers

tony


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Thanks to the organisers for today and to Jon - although a bit nerve racking seeing my car on the rollers for the first time, the results were very good - 180 Standard and had 181.50bhp and 148 mph on the third run  
Also, nice to put a few faces to names now.

Happy TTeeing

Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bench mark of the day that... Your graph was very smooth too... obviously one well looked after car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Told you all none of the cars engines were going to go BANG! didn't I [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a good day.

Well done Jon!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are the results being posted somewhere?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

John-H said:


> Are the results being posted somewhere?


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=143897

Also maybe something for A20 John? :wink:


----------



## st3vieuk (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Tony

It was nice talking to you - good to be able to share someone's knowledge like yours. I hope you managed to sort out that silver TT with VAG COM check....

I should have waited and see if you could look at the airbag light on mine while I was there.

St3vie (Chinese/Black TT) you know which one now right? lol


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Tony - I do try and look after it well and it drives really good too.

Les, no back peddalling now  you didnt say 'none would go bang' and very nearly frightened me off putting it on the rollers if it hadnt have been for Jon and Tony  Glad i did though, results very good. I'll be more aware of your little windups next time :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Are the results being posted somewhere?
> ...


Onto that one already :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Les, no back peddalling now  you didnt say 'none would go bang' and very nearly frightened me off putting it on the rollers if it hadnt have been for Jon and Tony  Glad i did though, results very good. I'll be more aware of your little windups next time :lol: :lol: Seasurfer


Moi try to wind you up ..tut how can you say such a thing  BTW ask big syd. Last time was was at Awesome there was a golf on the RR which went BANG! Sparkes smoke and everything  BTW how did you feel when you signed the indemnity paper :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Moi try to wind you up ..tut how can you say such a thing  BTW ask big syd. Last time was was at Awesome there was a golf on the RR which went BANG! Sparkes smoke and everything  BTW how did you feel when you signed the indemnity paper :wink:[/quote]

Not very good at all - was pleased when it was back in the car park, waiting to go home 

Seasurfer


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Well another Grand day in the NW TT Collective. Was only around till 12 30, but was nice to see a good gathering. So Many Nice TT's to look around. but have to give special Credit to Syd for his work on his QS  Hope ya get ya fault tracked down. and im sure we will be hearing about the the re run on the RR. 
As for my go, got very worried when it was obvious things were not going like the several other that had preceded it. however it seems my Car is broadcasting its vey own radio station from somewhere, which was interfering with the RR equipment. something they can track down on my next visit. I was able to get one decent set of figures from the clutch which indicated a BHP of 227.22 which if is accurate means i have gained a couple of BHP since the factory :mrgreen: 
mustn't grumble :lol: 
Thanks to john for organising this one, and the awesome Team. Awesome as ever
heres a few pics of the morning.





































mine


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can see Matts car i think, all 'beefed' and kitted up..... hmmmm look forward to seeing it on 8th July mate, if not before 8)


----------



## RichTT. (May 7, 2009)

Cant believe ivenly just seen this thread, ive purely missed out...gutted. im defo at the next one


----------

